# Synthetic Underlayments



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Grumpy, the synthetics are a lot stronger than regular felt. Doesnt dry up, because its not asphalt impregnated. I'm sure we have all seen old felt paper. 

I dont believe the synthetics are for all roofs. Why put a long lasting underlayment on temporary roofs like asphalt shingles. That would be like useing stainless steel or copper roofing nails for asphallt shingles. Also the synthetics might accelerate and further enhance the problems normaly associated with shingles to begin with... heat build up, plywood deterioration.


In the case of asphalt shingles probably best to stick with the felt.


----------



## roofstuff (Apr 2, 2005)

In addition to the unproven track record of new products which come out year after year, claiming to be better, or save time, there is the added cost, which somehow never really seems to be worked in to the price offered the homeowner.
It's already a matter of having to compete with a largely untrained unskilled ...largely illegal workforce, willing to work for whatever it costs to rent a 2-bedroom/10 occupant apartment. 
Never being shy to buy whatever genuinely improves the bottomline result of an installed roof, I won't throw money away on something that seems to me to be unecessary. 
How many products have been created over the years in 
an attempt to "make up" for the shortfall of unskilled help?


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Got that right...trend is,.. not how well the products used are applied, but how to simplify the installation and rely on the material...so in turn less skilled labor is involved to lower the overall cost.

I wanted to add in regard to unproven products as has been said...I believe the base idea for the sythetic underlayments has evolved  from things, not just came out of the blue... technology in many areas is racing forward,..like the example given above...the computers


----------



## Northstarroofer (Dec 4, 2004)

*Synthetic underlayments*

Well the main reason other than it being an awesome product is saftey, i know I can rest easier knowing my crew is safer on that steep pitch roof than they would be with felt,the cost doesnt matter when it comes to saftey.:thumbsup:


----------



## Northstarroofer (Dec 4, 2004)

Well the main reason other than it being an awesome product is saftey, i know I can rest easier knowing my crew is safer on that steep pitch roof than they would be with felt,the cost doesnt matter when it comes to saftey.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmorgan (Jan 31, 2004)

Look for a BIG traction improvement for TriFlex in late April. This new top coating is a miracle. In 30 years on roofs, I have never walked on a better surface. When wet it's comparison is even better. It will be called TriFlex "Extreme". Product is being manufactured and stockpiled as we speak. Your local Grace Underlayment rep will have free sample rolls for you to try in 3-4 weeks. Call him and ask for some.
Jim


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Have any idea on price? Most jobs that we do, we don't have the tar paper exposed for more than an hour or so. Most of the time it doesn't make sense to use anything much more expensive than regular 15 lb. felt.


----------



## jmorgan (Jan 31, 2004)

Most mfr's have 10 sq rolls for about $115 to 125/roll. It is about 20% more than 30 lb felt. If you are covering right away, there is no benefit in using a synthetic and paying the extra $. The traction is better than felt though and cleaner and faster to work with.
Jim


----------



## SteelToe (Mar 31, 2006)

Felt is nothing like it was years ago. The felt manufacturers have been cutting costs out of their products for years. Felt is made out of recycled paper in many cases and rags no longer are used. To make matters worse, the quality and quantity of asphalt used is less than ever. In speaking with felt manufacturers, none of them are reinvesting in manufacturing as it is truly a business in the twilight of its life. 

Most felt that I am aware of, are only good to 140F meaning that it will fail quite fast in most applications (we have all seen the brittle felt during tear-offs). Additionally, most felt is designed with a 30min exposure, so extended dry-ins are really out of the question.

It is my understanding that Triflex has been around for 20yrs, so I am not sure that they are experimenting with customer's roofs anymore. 

I think what we are seeing is felt quality has gone down, felt price has gone up and the decision is much easier than ever to jump to a synthetic.

Time will tell, but I am of the belief that traditional felt will be all but gone in 10yrs for the majority of roofing applications.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

We have used Tri-Flex 30 on a few jobs, and I am impressed with it overall...except, my guys do not like it on steep roofs becasue it is very slick, and when wet, dangerous. Since we do only metal roofs, we have to walk on it, and it is very tough...the expense isn't a big factor since a roll covers 10 sq.


----------



## Hav2Bfaster (Mar 15, 2006)

Roof Guard is all i use now (after my Grace ice and water sheild) and it is the best stuff out there that i have found. its about $160 for a 10 sq roll and is 5 feet tall witch is great. This stuff doesn't get sleppery or wrinkle like felt paper either. I am in Maine and the wheather is constantly changing for me also.


----------



## kiltboy27 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Roofshield*

Was wondering if you had tried Roofshield yet and if so what are your thoughts.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

We tried it but quickly went back to good quality felt.
we dry in roofs going back cedar aplication a lot with rain snow you name it, if the crew knows how to button and paper right it wont leak. I think its good under a metal roof though.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

*Roofshield*

I believe he may be refering to the breathable underlayment from Scotland.
I personaly have not used it, but have priced several jobs with it Seems like the way to go. Kind of pricey though.


----------



## kiltboy27 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Roofshield*

Thanks for your info

I would be interested to know what kind of pricey means? Yes you are right i am talking about the breathable underlayment from Scotland. 

Cheers Sam


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

red_cedar said:


> Jim,
> 
> An underlayment I have wanted to try to incorporate for some time is the 'Roofshield' About $400 a roll of apx 800 sq. ft.
> the totaly breathable ( from inside to out only ) underlayment. But the industry, at this time,is going in the opposite direction with roofing underlayments.


$50.00 a square for felt seems kinda high to me.  
I thought Titanium was high!:sad:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I just tried Titanium for the first time about month ago. Didnt like it so much on 7/12. The underlayment was giving to the cap nails when walked on. ( slightly sliding down )
I realy like the sharkskin.


----------

